# Boat clothing for the plus sized woman



## daydreamer92

I know that a dry sailor is a happier sailor and I'd rather be happier than soaking wet. I'm also "not svelte" to put it politely and I know just trying to drape myself in mens sizes usually mean things that are way too big in some places, but not in others. For example, men don't usually have butts. I have a big butt. Also big mens sizes usually mean these realllly long legs and what not, and my legs are not all that long! 

And so on.

It is my hope that the plus part of my size will dwindle, but it's not going to happen overnight, so anyone out there know a good shop site (internet stores are fine!) to find good rain gear and the like for the heavyset gal?


----------



## sailingdog

I can sympathize with your plight since I am rather short and have trouble finding stuff that fits me—to give you an example, most of the FWG jackets that are made for someone who wears a 44 suit jacket like I do, are designed for people a foot taller than me. 

The problem with shopping for stuff like foul weather gear over the internet is that you really need to try the stuff on. One thing that you may have to do is get the stuff tailored to fit properly. While this is expensive, given the longevity of a good set of foul weather gear, it really makes sense to do so.


----------



## Livia

I don't know what size exactly you mean but I really like my West Marine 3rd Reef bibs. It's a great design with the zippers on the sides for using the head. They go up to XL (which they are calling a size 14).

As for jackets - I really like my Marmot Gore-tex jacket. Both of us have outdoor gear style jackets rather than marine. I'm sure there are different opinions on that on this forum! 

Outdoor clothing (REI type stuff) usually has a full spectrum of sizes and now that men's jackets are moving toward a more fitted style for men I find more men's outdoor stuff fits.


----------



## blt2ski

I do not recall the brand mentioned, but this question got asked a year or so ago on SN, ie sailing anarchy. A couple of the ladies there did have a brand that works. Otherwise, from that article, size 14 is about as large as womens go, which is NOT good IMHO, not that this male's opinion counts. 

You might try parusing over there and see if a search will get you the thread. Then again, it might have been here. SA is the one riinging a bell

marty


----------



## blt2ski

Found the post, from May 09. here is a link to the place that makes womens specific sailing clothes

Sailing4Woman : Collection of clothing dedicated to the sporting women who like sailing


----------



## daydreamer92

Thanks, I came across that site (and the SA forum). Those sizes look to be only up to 14, which isn't useful for me but may be to others, thanks for posting it. 

I am having some luck looking at rainproof/warm gear that isn't labeled for sailing, per a suggestion I read elsewhere. For example, bibs for snowboarding or skiing are to be had in women's plus sizes, as are some wet suits (if one wanted to wear one under something). 

Granted these are not true "foul weather gear", but if the weather is at all foul, we wouldn't be heading out for a sail around the bay. The prices come down if the word "sailing" isn't in front of the tag, I've noticed. 

Also Grunder's seems to make actual foul weather gear that may fix, with some leg shortening. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## MSN2Travelers

*They don't have much out there for little people ...*

I feel your frustration, only from the other end of the spectrum. My wife, on a tall day, is 4' 10" and finding gear that fits is just as big a challenge.

We went to Strictly Sail - Chicago, hit all the clothing vendors and just tried stuff on until we found a combo that fit. You might consider doing the same if there is a show anywhere near you.


----------



## RainDog

Cabela's sells Women's gore-tex suits up to at least 2XL (Which they list as size 22).

Cabela's -- Rainwear

Helly Hansen has sailing gear up to at lest 3XL, not sure what size that is, but they have a size chart on their site.

Jackets - Pants - ski - Accessories - Sailing - Skiing - Helly Hansen.com


----------



## blt2ski

Sorry about that. Thought the sizes went a bit bigger. 

I wear my ski gear for the most part. Boarding gear might be a bit better/nicer, as there is padding in the butt, knees etc from where one would sit/kneel in the snow on the pant part.

My pants themselves are actual boat foulies, but coat is one of two ski coats. Spouse was able to find a coat and pant to fit her, she is in the 14-18 range depending upon the cut of clothing. Daughters are in the 12-14 and 18-22 range. Ex IIRC is a lot bigger yet. They all hate trying to find some kinds of clothes!

Good luck!

Marty


----------



## flysci

*Try Columbia*

Sorry - I just saw this threas.

Columbia has several choices of goretex-like waterproof jackets in women's plus sizes. I haven't tried to find bibs, but they might have pants.

You can go to the Columbia web site, but several other sites carry Columbia, including Cabella's, REI, and the discount sites Altrec and Campmor.

From a fellow/former plus size who's already lost 2 sizes since moving aboard, good luck!

Margo


----------



## philbeattie

Hi

I am a outdoor clothing manufacturer and it seems there is a definite need for plus sized sailing wear. If I can get some interest I will investigate a range from 2xl - 5xl to sell from an online store. There is a number of possibilites.
Get back to me with your thoughts.

P


----------



## flysci

My biggest problem is finding foul weather wear. Most mfg's make them only up to about a size 14 for women. Men's sizes go larger of course, but don't work because the shoulders are too wide, the sleeves are too long and the hips are too narrow to work on a woman's body. Finding shorts, shirts, swimwear, wind breakers, and fleece is possible though not easy from places like Land's End and Columbia.


----------



## zeehag

how can a 5xl actually coordinate on a boat??? just curious..i know my fexibility factor diminishes greatly with every size i carry larger than a 12.....


----------



## sww914

I don't have any helpful suggestions, just a sympathetic anecdote to share. When I lived in Hawaii, I went to the Goodwill to find some aloha shirts. They had 2 huge racks of the most beautiful aloha shirts that you've ever seen. Many were new with the tags on. Many came from high end stores and had cost over $75.00 new. All of them looked like they'd been washed once, max, and they were $2.00.
All but a dozen of them were size S or M. I'm a XXL. They had one. It was about the only ugly one there.


----------



## Whipper

I know this is an old thread, however, I thought I would post this clothing site. They don't have specifically sailing rain gear, they do however have some really nice rain gear for plus sizes. On the expensive side, but good quality. They also have some nice casual resort style clothing for the plus size.

lorisgolfshoppe . com


----------



## HeatherFJ

daydreamer92 said:


> I know that a dry sailor is a happier sailor and I'd rather be happier than soaking wet. I'm also "not svelte" to put it politely and I know just trying to drape myself in mens sizes usually mean things that are way too big in some places, but not in others. For example, men don't usually have butts. I have a big butt. Also big mens sizes usually mean these realllly long legs and what not, and my legs are not all that long!
> 
> And so on.
> 
> It is my hope that the plus part of my size will dwindle, but it's not going to happen overnight, so anyone out there know a good shop site (internet stores are fine!) to find good rain gear and the like for the heavyset gal?


I am new back to sailing this year and with fall approaching, looking for options as well and came across your post. I am confirming that Columbia does have plus size rain gear, as does Lands End. I buy a lot of my clothing on Lands End .com - regular clothing, bathing suits (the best), rash guards (again, awesome ), winter outer wear (snowpants and all sorts of different style winter coats), and rain gear. They have great customer service and sales.


----------



## cattawampus

zeehag said:


> how can a 5xl actually coordinate on a boat??? just curious..i know my fexibility factor diminishes greatly with every size i carry larger than a 12.....


People choose the sailing circumstances that suit their abilities. I happen to sail double handed on my Harbor 20 as well as crew sometimes on our 46 foot boat. Even if I am down below on the larger boat, sometimes I need to go topside and I want to stay dry if it's blowing.

And, ahem, I have seen plenty of male sailors who are not svelte by any means and they seem to manage on their boats just fine.


----------



## SchockT

cattawampus said:


> People choose the sailing circumstances that suit their abilities. I happen to sail double handed on my Harbor 20 as well as crew sometimes on our 46 foot boat. Even if I am down below on the larger boat, sometimes I need to go topside and I want to stay dry if it's blowing.
> 
> And, ahem, I have seen plenty of male sailors who are not svelte by any means and they seem to manage on their boats just fine.


You know you are responding to a 9 year old comment, right?

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------

